# My Final Year of University



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

I have only recently begun to finally make a real effort to confront my problems. So far I have drifted through the last two years of university without making any friends or participating in any social events. I would like to do at least some things in the one year I have remaining.

I have already signed up to one of the societies they run at university and am planning to go to the next freshers week and see what's there.

However, is it too late? I mean, I've been by myself all that time and now a lot of people might recognise me as that wierd guy who hangs out by himself all the time. They say first impressions are what counts and I think I may have already blown mine.


----------



## Karuna (Sep 22, 2009)

I understand what you mean when you say that first impressions count for everything. I suffer from that same kind of thinking too where I begin to believe that I've established myself as a kind of loner, quiet kid and that coming out of my shell, whether it be at social events or participating in class, will draw attention to myself. From my own experience that kind of thinking will only dig a deeper hole for yourself and provides a kind of justification for your SA. No one classifies and judges you the way you think they do. You're not "that guy" that everyone thinks is weird and strange, it's all in your head. Think about your own thought process: If someone who has a reputation for being quiet suddenly shows up for a social event or speaks up in class, do you really care? I for one couldn't care less because I don't pay attention to little things like that and I think the same can be said for just about everyone else. It's never too late.


----------



## jordo (Sep 3, 2009)

Never too late.


----------



## ringfortheking (Sep 22, 2009)

Nothing's too late bro.

Check this page out, http://www.selfmadeeasy.com

It might be able to help you with what you're going through right now.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Ugg, i think you're me!! I'm a junior this year in college, and I do have a couple people I consider "friends" although most of them hardly ever call me or make an effort to hang out with me. I told myself this year would be different, so I joined some different clubs and organizations etc. The thing is... it seems like all the clubs are populated by freshman, and I'm having a really hard time meeting people still. 

What kind of "society" are you talking about? Is that like a frat or something? my school doesn't have those. 

Let me know how it goes!! If it goes well, maybe you could offer me some tips


----------

